# Ligaments gone?



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I purchased a pygmy goat about 4 months ago and was told she was bred. She is huge now and I noticed her bag has filled double the size it was yesterday. So I checked her and her ligaments are completely gone but she hasn't had any discharge and still doesn't. Is that normal?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Some does don't have discharge until they are the stage of labor that causes dilation...


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

liz said:


> Some does don't have discharge until they are the stage of labor that causes dilation...


Ok we'll her bag is full and her ligaments are completely gone so she should kid today or tomorrow right?


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Sounds right!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they usually kid within 12-24 hours after their ligaments go. Mine tend to be closer to 12 hours or less


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

StaceyRosado said:


> they usually kid within 12-24 hours after their ligaments go. Mine tend to be closer to 12 hours or less


I just noticed them gone about 5 this afternoon. So I moved her to her own pen with some hay and water. I thought she might get upset about being away from the other goats but she seems to be enjoying it  she usually wants nothing to do with me but she is being quite friendly. She kind of has a weird stare and looks around in a daze. But still has not lost her plug . I will be checking on her through the night .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the whole plug thing can be misleading. In at least 80% or more of my kiddings does dont have any sort of plug previous to pushing


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

StaceyRosado said:


> the whole plug thing can be misleading. In at least 80% or more of my kiddings does dont have any sort of plug previous to pushing


She just had twins 1 boy and 1 girl.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Congratulations!!! That was quick!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

She followed the textbook for yea. 

Congrats!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

AmyBoogie said:


> Congratulations!!! That was quick!


Everything went great . I wish they were all that simple and easy. I didn't get much sleep. I set my alarm to go off every 2 hours because I didn't want to miss it.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

LilBleatsFarm said:


> She followed the textbook for yea.
> 
> Congrats!


Girl on the left boy on the right and still wet


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Adorable!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

StaceyRosado said:


> congrats


Both of their cords are a little long and dragging the ground. I thought mom would chew them shorter but she hasn't. Do I need to cut them a little or what do I do?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

erica4481 said:


> Both of their cords are a little long and dragging the ground. I thought mom would chew them shorter but she hasn't. Do I need to cut them a little or what do I do?


Here is a pic of their cords. Are the ok like that or no?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

StaceyRosado said:


> congrats


And also mom is dragging around the placenta on the ground and stepping on it. She doesn't seen to be interested in eating it. I'm afraid she is going to snatch it out stepping on it. What to do?


----------

